# Biscuit and gravy fatty wellington



## smokin365 (Aug 31, 2008)

I was telling the mechanics at work about fattys, and they want one.  So since i am a nice guy, and they usually get me in and out when i break down im gonna make them a fatty wellington. JD regular sausage, tater chunks, diced vidalia onion, shredded cheddar, smoked to temp, covered with biscuit dough and smoked a lil bit more then topped with pepper gravy. pics will be posted throughout the morning as i progress.


----------



## wutang (Aug 31, 2008)

Off to a good looking start.  Those guys are lucky.


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 31, 2008)

They take good care of me, so im just returning the favor.


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 31, 2008)

to temp and wrapped with biscuit dough.  
The final step and then... i rule the world muwahahaha!


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 31, 2008)

smoked to a nice golden brown


nice thick slice


with the gravy


----------



## wutang (Aug 31, 2008)

Came out great.  Does the biscuit dough take on a smoky flavor??


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes it does, and let me tell you, it is superb!


----------



## coyote (Aug 31, 2008)

cool lookin knife...what all that stuff inside your bread??


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 31, 2008)

JD Regular sausage, chopped taters, vidalia onions and shredded cheddar.  the knife is a 5" utility from pampered chef.  the wife sells that stuff, so i get to play with all if the neat gadgets that she gets for doing her shows.


----------



## monty (Aug 31, 2008)

Great lookin' stuff!

Do you make your own biscuit dough or was that a store bought? If store bought what brand? Seems like the dough would be perfect for quite a few different "experiments"!

Cheers!


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 31, 2008)

This was store bought, Wal Mart brand el cheapo jumbo buttermilk.  4 biscuits kneaded together and rolled out on cornmeal covered 1 fatty. I didnt want to put to much effort into a possible flop, but next time ill make my own dough


----------



## meat-man (Aug 31, 2008)

Hell to the ya brother that Looks great !!  Nice job


----------



## monty (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the info!

Somewhere I have a bunch of biscuit recipes. Time to dust one off!

And I also appreciate my mechanics. Usually I pilot a Deere 544H loader but all too frequently I end up in an International tandem hoping to get home on time! Come to think of it, just hoping to get home! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cheers!


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 31, 2008)

Excellent looking fatty, the biscuit part of it turned out perfect!!! This is something I'll definitely try.


----------



## morkdach (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks to ya gotta try this one points from me


----------



## supervman (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah, I was wondering about that. Phyllo dough or Bisquick. 
LOOKS REAL NICE. 
SKOL! 
Vman


----------



## ronp (Sep 1, 2008)

Super job, man.


----------



## davenh (Sep 1, 2008)

WOW..looks great. Nice idea using the dough 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Points from me too.


----------

